# Farben in PS stimmen nicht mit dem Ergebnis überein



## Matuta (28. Oktober 2007)

Hi Leute,
Habe leider ein Problem seit einigen Tagen mit meinem installierten Photoshop (CS3 für den PC):

Meine Dateien (psd und jpg) sehen farblich in PS anders aus (farblich verfälscht), als wenn ich mir die Bilder später im Windows-Bildbetrachter oder in einem Internet-Browser (egal welcher) anschaue.

Ich weiß leider nicht woran das liegt, bzw. was ich eventuell in PS versehentlich verändert habe...

Hat jemand von Euch vielleicht eine Ahnung woran das liegt

DANKE, vorab für eine konstruktieve Antwort!!


----------



## chmee (28. Oktober 2007)

Mal in den Farbprofil-Einstellungen von Photoshop reinschauen, wenn Du Vista-Benutzer bist, auch in den Windows-eigenen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Matuta (30. Oktober 2007)

Hi chmee,
danke für die Antwort, aber ich habe in den Farbeinstellungen alles versucht...jedoch ohne Erfolg

Gibt es vielleicht die Möglichkeit bei PS CS3 alle Einstellungen auf den ursprünglichen Zustand zurück zu setzen?


----------



## subbz2k (31. Oktober 2007)

hi. ich hab dasselbe problem! bin ebenfalls CS3 user, nutze aber noch XP SP2.

bei mir wird das bild aber farblich nicht verfälscht, sondern es wird heller ^^ gibts denn wirklich niemanden, der weiss, was mit dem neuen photoshop da nicht stimmt? oder was da geändert wurde und was man jetzt erstmal umstellen muss?

brauche die kiste für's webdesign btw.

mfg
subb


----------



## chmee (31. Oktober 2007)

Ein Tip für Vista : http://www.heise.de/ct/faq/result.xhtml?url=/ct/faq/hotline/07/21/03.shtml&words=Vista&T=vista

Schreibt doch bitte mal auf, welche Farbprofile laufen. Die unter Photoshop (oder Adobe Gamma ) und die im Grafikkartentreiber ( erweitert/Farbverwaltung )

Ich bin der Meinung, Photoshop kann man resetten, wenn man eine Taste ( Shift STRG oÄ ) beim Starten festhält.

mfg chmee


----------



## Matuta (1. November 2007)

Bei mir habe ich auch XP Pro SP2 installiert. Auch bei mir ist das bild heller bzw. ein leichter gelb-Stich im ganzen bild erkennbar.

*Die Farbverwaltung unter XP ist bei mir:* "sm193P" (für Samsung 193P TFT Monitor)

*Die Farbeinstellungen in PS sind:*
Einstellungen: Europa, universelle Anwendung 2

_Arbeitsfarbräume:_
RGB: sRGB IEC1966-2.1
CMYK: Coated FOGRA27 ( ISO 12647-2:2004)
Grau: Dot Gain 15%
Vollton: Dot Gain 15%

_Farbmanagment-Richtlinien:_
RGB: Eingebettete Profile beibehalten
CMYK: Eingebettete Profile beibehalten
Grau: Eingebettete Profile beibehalten


----------



## Matuta (1. November 2007)

...übrigens:

Das mit dem Reset habe ich gemacht, aber nach dem Neustart von PS sehen leider meine Dateien immer noch anders aus......

LG
Matuta


----------



## Matuta (1. November 2007)

Sooooo... ich habe es jetzt bei mir geschafft 

Ich habe in PS die Farbeinstellungen meines Monitors übernommen:

Die Farbeinstellungen in PS:
Einstellungen: Benutzerdefiniert

Arbeitsfarbräume:
RGB: Monitor-RGB-Samsung Natural Color Pro 1.0 ICM
...


Ich hoffe, dass es bei dir auch nur daran liegt, daß du die Farbeinstellungen des Monitors übernehmen mußt!

LG
Matuta


----------



## chmee (1. November 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.. Im Grunde genommen würde ich Monitorfarbräume gar nicht erst installieren, wenn es nicht unbedingt notwendig ist ( Druck - DisplayProof ). Das führt - bei Unwissen - zu solchem Chaos. Microsoft hat dann seinen eigenen Farbraum. Adobe rechnet auch noch um. Aallaf und Hellau.

mfg chmee


----------



## subbz2k (1. November 2007)

hab es jetzt auch auf den monitor farbbereich geändert und damit passt auch alles wieder. ist halt nur blöd, denn vorher ging es, ohne das verändern zu müssen (CS2). jetzt hat man wirklich das problem, dass das bild auf einem anderen monitor wieder anders aussehen wird. ich hab allerdings keine ahnung mehr, wie CS2 das mit dem farbmanagement gemacht hat, aber ich denke, es war wie auch jetzt in CS3.

hab aber btw meine graka aktualisiert - von ner leadtek geforce 6800 auf ne gainward geforce 7900 gs - da war auch ein treiberupdate nötig - hab den aktuellen treiber von nvidia installiert. an der anzeige im windows hat sich aber nichts geändert. muss man das echt über den treiber umstellen?


----------

